# The Crew beitritt geht nicht



## YxxeY (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen The Crew geholt und mit einem Freund ne Crew gegründet. Es hat alles funktioniert.
Dann wollte mein Bruder auch der Crew beitreten, das ging aber nicht :"Du konntest der Crew nicht beitreten" (oder so ähnlich).
Dann haben sich andere Freunde das auch geholt und die konnten auch nicht beitreten. Ich konnte immer nur mit einem (egal wem)
in einer Crew sein. Also ich spiele erstmal mit meinem Bruder weiter und hoffe auf einen Patch.
Am nächsten Tag probieren wir es wieder (mittlerweile lvl 11). Jetzt geht es nur noch mit meinem Bruder, und mit keinem Freund mehr.
Bei allen anderen gehts, ohne Probleme. Nur wenn wir in der Crew sind gehts nicht mehr. Online Spieler sehe ich. Es gab heute für alle bis auf mich und meinen Bruder
 nen Patch. Hat nichts verändert, und wir haben den Patch nicht/brauchen ihn nicht ka. Jedenfalls hab ich nichts dergleichen runtergeladen.
Ich habe an meinem LAN schon die Ports freigeschaltet, den Firewall deaktiviert einen Fix bei Microsoft gemacht.Es funktioniert aber nicht. Habe schon probiert aus dem HQ
eine Crew zu bilden (geht bei manchen), geht aber auch nicht. 
Ich installiere gerade das Spiel neu (das dauert bei mir aber, 16k-Leitung).
Hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge? Wenn die Neuinstallation nichts bringt weiß ich echt nicht weiter.
Es müsste ja eig am Internet liegen, aber was soll ich da noch machen/umstellen?


----------



## marko597710 (10. Januar 2015)

du bist sicher das die anderen nicht in einer Gruppe sind wenn du willst können wir es bei mir aus probieren


----------



## YxxeY (10. Januar 2015)

Was meinst du mit "die anderen nicht in einer Gruppe sind"? Sie können zusammen crews bilden und auch anderen/neuen beitreten.
Wenn ich ausprobiere mit ihnen eine Crew zu bilden ist immer min. 1 platz in der Crew frei oder wir bilden eine komplett neue.
Wegen ausprobieren, leider ist der download noch nicht fertig, erst 49% . Hab dich aber mal geaddet.


----------



## marko597710 (10. Januar 2015)

Hast du teamspeak


----------



## YxxeY (12. Januar 2015)

Also es geht jetzt einigermaßen, aber es ist total zufällig mit wem ich in eine Crew kann oder nicht. Nach langem probieren und neustarten gehts aber meistens. Hoffe auf einen Patch, aber Ubisoft scheint das Problem ja bewusst zu ignorieren.


----------

